# Glass Bead Blasting Bicycle Parts



## Handyman (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello Cabers,

I'm considering purchasing a "Glass Bead" blasting setup to clean/polish some of my bike parts that have varying degrees of rust.  I'm thinking of parts like pedal arms, chainrings, handlebars, etc. Are there any members out there that commonly use this kind of media on their parts??  Could anyone post a pic of what the surface of a typical part might look like after glass bead blasting? Are there other blasting products that might be better?  Thanks for your help.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2019)

I have always used silica sand(basically glass beads)and it cuts well. you can purchase other media as well, walnut hulls, lots of other softer, less abrasive stuff available as well. I believe I used 60 working psi.


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2019)

Media. Blasting is a more common term. Most blasters use anything from sand to glass beads to crushed walnut shells. Depending on how much rust or scale. And how delicate the item is.


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 9, 2019)

Media blasting (glass beads) does an excellent job of removing built up paint and rust, but will leave the surface textured.
You will need to follow up with sanding to make smooth.
Can anyone comment if you followed up with a softer media it eliminates the sanding process.

Tim


----------



## 1motime (Dec 9, 2019)

Be mindful of not getting the surface too smooth.  Glass bead will leave enough of a fine texture that your first coat primer can bite to.  Too smooth and certain primers will not have a mechanical bite.  Also if you do this at home one of the most important things to have is a GOOD filter for water coming from your compressor.  If you get any water in your lines it will be blasted into the surface of the bare metal.  Even if you prime right away it will rust.  The filter is also good for catching any oil from the compressor.  You want your metal clean!
Good luck!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 9, 2019)

Does anyone have any examples of what a typical part might look like after it has been glass bead blasted? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2019)

Low pressure ( 80 psi ) silica blast. Sorry, no real close ups.
















Frame before the blast.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Dec 9, 2019)

Did you blast this inside a cabinet, or was it outside?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Did you blast this inside a cabinet, or was it outside?




Outside, and the mess blended beautifully with decomposed granite.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 9, 2019)

Here's where I have bought from....... They have tons of other stuff also....









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Mymando (Dec 9, 2019)

McMaster-Carr is good for all kinds of bearings and nuts.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 10, 2019)

When I use the sand blaster outdoors I drape a tarp behind to catch and recycle sand. A blast cabinet I use glass beads. A vibratory tumbler I removed the container and use different size boxes with the locking tops, then resin pellets or walnut shells.
Main thing is wear a quality industrial respirator when blasting. The cabinet seals well and has a vacuum system, but still wear a respirator.
Growing up we had a neighbor who had a whole building just for blasting cars, tractors, etc. He had the largest compressor I've seen (50hp, 440v 3ph as I remember).
He wore a space suit, never saw him wear a respirator. He made it to 70 surprisingly.










Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Handyman (Dec 18, 2019)

OK, so I purchased a blast cabinet to do a little “glass bead blasting” and the manufacturer recommends that I use at least a 1 HP compressor, 10CFM, 90lbs. I now need to purchase a bigger compressor and in order to get one that puts out a steady 10CFM of air they are HUGE, HUGE, HUGE……..I really don’t want  something that a full blown garage would use, so my question is this.   Can I get away with a compressor that puts out less than 10CFM, lets say 4-5 CFM? Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 18, 2019)

I want this tool!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## ArtOfDisGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

I prefer walnut shells and pecan shells, I find silica sands and glass mediums remove to much metal and you can go thru on thin stuff


----------



## ArtOfDisGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

Pete the cfm is amount of volume of air the compressor will steadily supply, by going to a smaller unit the actual pump will be running like a mad man on crack all the time if you put the blaster to consistant stubborn work, 
Tank size matters only at start up, smaller tank faster drain out , larger tank more volume but again once pressure drops below operating setting that pump will kick on and work, bit you might get a bit of time before you start clogging up from lack of air pressure and flow.
Sometimes bigger is better


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 4, 2020)

Don’t forget the baking soda media....


----------

